
How to send an 'E mail' (1984) - jayliew
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szdbKz5CyhA
======
fred_is_fred
Having used dial-up to send email at one point in my life, I find it
fascinating that my children find emails in the modern era as difficult as I
might consider a fax to be. They'd rather text and need to be reminded to
"check your email". I suspect it has to do with the volume of useless
messages.

